# General beekeeping > Bee blether >  How bees came to be ...

## gavin

Last one on the list but there's kittens, octapuses and seahorses all explained too.

http://www.sadanduseless.com/2016/09/creation/

Alligators and humans are covered in the comments section too.

----------

